# Serververbindung -> dir aufrufen und Protokolieren



## HakkePeter (16. Jan 2009)

Halli Hallo...

ich bins mal wieder!
Folgendes Problem:
Ich will mit einem Java-Programm auf meinem Rechner eine Verbindung zu einem Server bzw. zu einer URL herstellen. (weiss nicht in wie weit das notwendig ist) und dort will ich in einem bestimmten ordner "dir" aufrufen, auf dem server und mir dann die Liste ausgeben lassen!

Wie mach ich das? Ich weiss das man "dir" aufrufen kann über sowas in derart:


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c dir" );
```

oder eben über command.com je nach Betriebssystem.

Aber kann ich das auch irgendwie auf eine URL anwenden? 

Sagen wir ich habe die Adresse: http://www.wasauchimmer.de/b/wc/klo/
In dem Ordner befinden sich meinetwegen .txt dateien... 
Ich weiss nicht wie diese .txt heissen und ich komm da auch so ohne weiteres nicht ran...
Gibt es jetzt die möglichkeit auf diesen odner /klo/ ein "dir" aufzurufen als DOS-Befehl und mir den per Java ausgeben zu lassen?

Genau wissen brauch ich bloss 
Wie kann ich eine "verbindung" aufbauen?
Wie kann ich auf diese "Verbindung" ein "dir" befehl ausführen?

Den rest sollte ich wohl hinbekommen!

Vielen Danke!!! euer HakkePeter


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

dazu ist vielleicht noch zu sagen:

ich kann über die adresse die .txt (sofern ich den namen kenne) aufrufen im Browser und er öffnet die auch!
Das heisst also ich habe Lese-Rechte... und die brauch ich meiner meinung nach auch nur um dir aufrufen zu können!


----------



## mvitz (16. Jan 2009)

Solange du den Server nur über HTTP ansprechen kannst, sollte das imo in keiner Programmiersprache möglich sein, da HTTP selber keinerlei "listing"-kommado besitzt. Das kann nur funktionieren, wenn vom Server eine "listing"-Page ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## HakkePeter (16. Jan 2009)

hm.. ok wenn nicht über HTTP dann wahrscheinlich über FTP oder?
ich mein ich hab halt die Server adresse... 

jetzt gehts ja nur darum wie ich auf diese zugreife mit Java?


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm.. ok wenn nicht über HTTP dann wahrscheinlich über FTP oder?
> ich mein ich hab halt die Server adresse...
> 
> jetzt gehts ja nur darum wie ich auf diese zugreife mit Java?



Das hängt doch davon ab, was der Server kann. Wenn auf dem Server eine FTP-Server-Software läuft, ist FTP dafür natürlich perfekt.

Ebenius


----------



## HakkePeter (16. Jan 2009)

Wie kann man denn sowas rausfinden?


----------



## mvitz (16. Jan 2009)

Da es anscheinend nicht dein Server ist, vermute ich mal, dass du weder FTP noch SSH Zugang hast, sondern lediglich Webzugriff über HTTP. Somit dürfte das, was du vorhast nicht möglich sein.

Um zu schauen ob du per FTP auf den Server kannst solltest du dir ein FTP Programm runterladen und das ganze ausprobieren.


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Dazu brauchst Du nichtmal eines runterladen. Das (widerliche) ftp-Kommandozeilen-Programm von Windows reicht da. Bei jeder 0815-Linux-Distribution sollte per default auch mindestens eines drauf sein. Und vom Mac erwarte ich das auch.

Ebenius


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

hm... schade schade... ja also per ftp-cpmmado-zeilen dings bums hab ichs probiert kam nichts bei rum... mit FTP prog kommt das der Server auf den ich zugreifen will nicht rechtzeitig geantwortet hat?!

könnte man annehmen das es kein FTP server is... sonst würde ja wohl eher kommen das der zugang nicht stimmt oder ähnliches.. is das richtig?

Ja es ist nicht mein Server... sonst wüsste ich das ja alles

Und irgendwie per IP connecten geht auch nich wa?


----------



## mvitz (16. Jan 2009)

Wenn da nichts rechtzeitig antwortet, läuft dort wohl kein für dich erreichbarer FTP-Server. Über IP geht soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## HoaX (16. Jan 2009)

bitte was ist "über ip"?


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Was willst Du eigentlich auf fremder Leute Rechner machen, hm? Wenn Du nen Server im Netz hättest, würdest Du dann alle Türen aufmachen, damit ich viele böse Dinge machen kann? Hm?

Also: Geht nicht. Lass es!


----------



## HakkePeter (22. Jan 2009)

> Was willst Du eigentlich auf fremder Leute Rechner machen, hm?



fast nichts! Ich weiss jetzt das nur der http port offen ist, der dann wahrscheinlich von irgend einem tollen programm auf 80 oder sowas gemappt wird...
naja wie auch immer... mir gehts nich darum WAS ich da machen kann sondern DAS ich was machen kann.

Ich habe einen anderen weg der 100% funktionieren würde... allerdings dauert der weg 25000Tage (hab ich mal so berechnet)

Was ich mit ip meinte war halt über socket von java auf den server zugreifen, hat auch funktioniert, aber dann gings nicht weiter...


----------



## HP (22. Jan 2009)

PS.: geht nicht... gibts nicht!!!!!!


----------



## tuxedo (22. Jan 2009)

Das hört sich für mich danach an, als ob HakkePeter einer "HackerNoobPeter" ist, der versucht sich mit Java irgend einen Zugriff auf andere Rechner zu verschaffen. Sorry, aber macht bei euch mal nen Hirnreset und lest den Thread nochmal von oben durch.

Und dann sagt mir einer dass ich falsch liege.

Port 80 ist bei vielen Rechnern "auf" die z.B. Skype benutzen. Skype versucht damit unter anderem Firewalls und Proxys zu umgehen. 

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (22. Jan 2009)

also wessen Server ist das? Frag einfach ob dir der Besitzer einen Ftp server drauf packt ist auf einer windows kiste eine sache von 5 minuten, und dann gibts genug java apis um sich drauf hin zu verbinden. 
hab da eine kleine FTP Fasaden Klasse die kapselt den Zugriff ein bisschen, (verbinden, download, upload, dir, delete)


----------

